# Traveling by Video | Show your City



## omaro2266 (Jul 12, 2009)

_Casablanca_


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kazan


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*1*




*2*




*3*




*4*




*5*




*6*




*7*




*8*


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

All the tourism videos posted in this thread are absolutely boring.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

eklips said:


> All the tourism videos posted in this thread are absolutely boring.


*I can barely wait for you to post your video and buck the trend...*


----------



## Lazy Traveler (Mar 16, 2011)

can we still post the video to this thread since the thread starter had banned?


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Fuengirola, Spain


----------

